# Help needed with Crypto Shell Extension file



## SALLHP (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey all,

My microphone recently stopped working, and I am pretty sure it is a problem with my sound card driver. I have downloaded the necessary file, which happens to be a Crypto Shell Extension file, which I have never come across in my life before. How do I get the thing to install? Language you would use for a rather slow 5yr old would be appreciated! 

Thanks,

Sally


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Sally, welcome to TSF

I'm not sure what a Crypto Shell Extension (Security Certificate) file would have to do with a sound driver. I think you may be trying to install the wrong file. Can you post a link to where you got it from, or the filename & extension?

Download *Everest* and go to Computer > Summary > Multimedia > Audio Adapter which will give you the name of your soundcard. Click on Audio Adapter and it will bring up a popup box. Click the 'driver download' link to get the latest version of the correct driver. Let us know if this doesn't work and we'll try something else.


----------



## SALLHP (Apr 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

Upgraded to the most recent driver from a different source and it worked a dream!

Thanks.

Sally


----------

